# First 4 Musky Baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

These are the first 4 musky baits we have made. The first one is a 8.5in spook style bait. Number 2 is a 6in spook style bait. The other two are jerk/crank baits that are 6in and 7.5in. We had a musky slash at the blue one at Leesville yesterday.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those came out really nice, fishing marshall. I like the paint work on the second one down and the jerks look like they're well designed. If something took a swat at the blue one, it'll probably score for you before long.

Nice work.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good time of year to throw some topwaters- Good job.

Brian


----------

